# Webbasiertes System für Visualisierung mehrerer Anlagen (Standortvisualisierung)



## VISTAnwender (25 März 2014)

Hallo,
wir wollen bei uns eine Standortvisualissierung aufbauen, um zentrale Anlagen zu Visualisieren/Bedienen und Energiedaten zu erfassen. 
Wir haben überwiegend WinCC im Einsatz. An einer Anlage auch WEBfactory.
Die neue Visualisierung soll WEBbasierend sein.
Bei WinCC haben wir schon erste Erfahrungen mit dem WEB-Navigator gesammelt. Probleme über Probleme. 
WEBfactory funktioniert wunderbar. Nachteile sind die geringe Verbreitung/Installationen (Wenig Beiträge im Netz.) 

Welche Visualisierung würdet Ihr vorschlagen, um folgende Punkte zu erfüllen:
- WEBBASIEREND 
  Zugriffe auf den Server über Browser. Standortübergreifend und über das Internet.
- Daten auf unterschiedlichsten Wegen sammeln.
  1. Viele S7-Steuerungen über Ethernet
  2. Lüftungsanlagen BacNet / Desigo
  3. Daten aus anderen OPC-Servern (z.B. vorhandene WinCC-Stationen)
  4. Daten aus SQL-Servern
- Ein System einer etablierten Firma. (Kein 2-Mann Betrieb)
  Keine Firma, die es in zwei Jahren nicht mehr gibt.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Zenon?
Gibt es da auch was von B&R?
Welche System könnten noch brauchbar sein?


----------



## betaark (25 März 2014)

Hallo VISTAnwender,

ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit Wonderware InTouch gemacht. Laut eigenen Angaben der Firma sind sie mittlerweile die Nummer 1 unter Anbietern von HMI Software.
Wir hatten es damals eingesetzt für eine Standort übergreifende Gebäudeleittechnik von Rechenzentren.
Wonderware bietet dafür auch einen Webbasierte Lösung an. Allerdings weiß ich nicht ob das vernünftig funktioniert. Da ich es selbst nicht verwendet habe.
Des weiteren ist es möglich eine Vielzahl an verschiedenen Steuerungen über sogenannte DA Server anzubinden.
Ich selbst habe erfolgreich mit dem Wonderware System S7 und WAGO PLCs über Ethernet angebunden.
Außerdem eine Sauter Steuerung über BACnet.


Gruß


----------



## VISTAnwender (25 März 2014)

Danke,
das liest sich im ersten Moment ganz gut. Wusste nicht, dass die auch Webbasierte Lösungen anbieten.
Wir werden uns das mal genauer ansehen.

Kennt sich jemand mit der Weblösung unter Zenon aus?


----------



## norustnotrust (25 März 2014)

Es gibt auch atvise von Certec. Ist 100% webbasierend. Wir haben das nur für kleine Applikationen im Einsatz aber laut Hersteller eignet es sich auch für große Systeme mit einigen 100.000 EAs.


----------



## mkol (25 März 2014)

Die Web-Lösung von InTouch ist eigentlich nur ein RDP-Gateway, das über HTML5 im Browser funktioniert - keine wirklich schöne Lösung (in der Praxis eingesetzt haben wir es auch noch nicht).
Ich hätte jetzt auch als erstes an atvise gedacht. Der deutsche Vertrieb und Support läuft über die Firma VIDEC in Bremen, da bekommst du sicher auch mehr Infos (die sind in der Regel auch auf den einschlägigen Messen vertreten). Der Vorteil von atvise ist, dass es ohne Plugins o.ä. in eigentlich allen aktuellen Browsern läuft (vorausgesetzt SVG-Grafiken werden unterstützt). Anbindung erfolgt über OPC (DA/UA), wir verwenden z.B. SIMATIC NET für S7- und Kepware (Modbus TCP) für WAGO-Steuerungen zusammen mit atvise.


----------



## JesperMP (25 März 2014)

IGNITION von Inductive Automation ist 100% webserver + OPC + SQL Datenbanken bassiert.
Ich wurde es absolut überlegen wenn ich ein ähnlichen Aufgabe wie deiner hätte.


----------



## ducati (19 Januar 2016)

Hi VISTAnwender,

ich grab den Thread mal aus... Hab Ihr euch entschieden? Bzw. welche Anbieter hast Du noch gefunden? Gibt's Erfahrungsberichte?

@nrnt würdest Du Atvise für ne 200.000 Datenpunkteanlage empfehlen?

Gruß,
ducati.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (19 Januar 2016)

ducati schrieb:


> Atvise für ne 200.000 Datenpunkteanlage empfehlen?


Das Programm klappt schon bei 1000 Variablen zusammen, die ganze Datenbasis und Alarmsystem ist für große Projekte nicht zu gebrauchen. Meine Meinung: Finger weg davon. Auch wenn das Prinzip mit der webbasierten Visualisierung und der freien Skalierbarkeit schon nicht schlecht ist. Das wars dann aber auch.


----------



## norustnotrust (20 Januar 2016)

ducati schrieb:


> @nrnt würdest Du Atvise für ne 200.000 Datenpunkteanlage empfehlen?



Wir setzen es für kleine Anwendungen an (webMI2ADS hauptsächlich). Von daher habe ich da keine Erfahrungswerte.


----------



## mystone (20 Januar 2016)

Habt ihr schon einmal WinCC WebUX eingesetzt? Das soll lt. Siemens viel einfacher zu konfigurieren sein. Ebenso auch Platformunabhängig.

LG


----------



## VISTAnwender (20 Januar 2016)

Hallo,
welch alte Diskussion.  Habe schon gar nicht mehr daran gedacht.

Für die Eigentliche Visualisierung, die damals angedacht war, nutzen wir WEBfactory. Dort werden Anlagen visualisiert, die nicht direkt zum produzieren genutzt werden. RKA, Lüftung, Neutra, ....
Auf die Visualisierung kann von jedem Rechner mit Internet Explorer zugegriffen werden. Laut WEBfactory kann die Anzahl der Datenpunkte in den 6 stelligen Bereich gehen. Wir nutzen das System aber nur mit ca. 4000 Datenpunkten.
Es ist am Anfang ein wenig schwierig sich einzuarbeiten. Mittlerweile tut das System aber was es soll.
Aktuell basiert die Visualisierung auf Silverlight von Microsoft. Dieses wird in absehbarer Zeit nicht mehr unterstützt. Wie es dann weiter geht, weiß ich auch noch nicht.
Für das Sammeln der Daten haben wir ein Produktionsnetz aufgebaut. An diesem hängt nicht nur diese Visualisierung, sondern auch andere Systeme.

Zum Thema "WinCC WebUX":
Wir setzen überwiegend WinCC (Scada) ein. Vor kurzem sind wir erst auf WinCC WebUX aufmerksam geworden. Details und Unterschiede kenne ich noch nicht. Es wäre für uns aber sehr Interessant.


----------



## Slaine (20 Januar 2016)

Hm, das WebUX klingt auch für ein zukünftiges Projekt von mir interessant. Das werde ich mir auch mal genauer angucken


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (20 Januar 2016)

Bei WebUX hast du aber keinen vollwertigen WinCC Arbeitsplatz. Du nutzt zwar die WinCC Datenbasis, aber die Bilder musst du nochmal extra erstellen. So verstehe ich das zumindest aus den Handbüchern.

Ich verstehe nicht warum Siemens den WinCC Webnavigator nicht mal auf einen aktuellen Stand bringt. Mit dem leidigen IE-Plugin ist man auf Microsoft Betriebssysteme mit Internet Explorer festgelegt, und es gibt keine dynamische Skalierung. Ansonsten funktioniert der Webnavigator wirklich gut.

Aber z.B. WebFactory setzt auch auf MS-Silverlight, ich kann nicht verstehen wie man sich sowas ans Bein binden kann. Silverlight wurde von MS doch auch schon wieder beerdigt.


----------



## ducati (20 Januar 2016)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht warum Siemens den WinCC Webnavigator nicht mal auf einen aktuellen Stand bringt.



Tja, Siemens weiss vermutlich grad auch nicht mehr, wo sie ihr restliches noch verbliebenes Entwicklungsgeld reinstecken sollen... Eigentlich sollte das TIA-Portal ja ALLES ablösen... kommt aber so langsam voran, dass Siemens jetzt X Systeme (WinCC7, WinCCOA, WinCCTIA...) pflegen und weiterentwickeln muss...

Ansonsten ist die ganze Diskussion langsam interessant. Ich bin ja grad auf der Suche nach dem ultimativen Visu-System... Aber irgendwie gibt's keins, welches zumindest die meisten Anforderungen der meisten Kunden abdeckt... Also man kommt (als Dienstleister) nicht drumherum, mehrere Systeme zu verwenden und je nach Anwendungsfall und Kunden das passende zu verwenden... Schade eigentlich...

Macht halt einen riesen Aufwand, wenn man ne eigene einheitliche Firmenbibliothek entwickeln und verwenden möchte.

Gruß.


----------



## VISTAnwender (21 Januar 2016)

Ja, Siemens biete viele Produkte für ähnliche Aufgaben.
Deswegen habe ich mich auch vertan.  

Ich meinte nicht WinCC WebUX (Add on zu WinCC) 
sondern SIMATIC WinCC Open Architecture !

Hat da jemand Erfahrung?


----------



## pm (19 August 2016)

Hallo,




Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Das Programm klappt schon bei 1000 Variablen zusammen, die ganze Datenbasis und Alarmsystem ist für große Projekte nicht zu gebrauchen. Meine Meinung: Finger weg davon. Auch wenn das Prinzip mit der webbasierten Visualisierung und der freien Skalierbarkeit schon nicht schlecht ist. Das wars dann aber auch.



dies kann ich nicht bestätigen. Ich hatte bei meiner alter Firma ein atvise-Projekt > 100.000 Variablen ohne Probleme am laufen.

Gruß
PM


----------



## cas (15 Februar 2018)

Hallo,

auch wenn's eine Weile her ist, aber haben gerade ein Projekt mit Atvise und Beckhoff.

Variablen: ca. 2 Mio

Prozessorauslastung: 8%
Alles wird auf COV mitgeloggt.

Besser nicht geht 

VG CAS


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (15 Februar 2018)

cas schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> auch wenn's eine Weile her ist, aber haben gerade ein Projekt mit Atvise und Beckhoff.
> 
> Variablen: ca. 2 Mio



Das ist interessant. Nachdem mein Ex-Kollege bei einem Projekt im Atvise alle gebrowsten Variablen aus einem S7-OPC-Server angelegt hat (vermutlich noch < 10.000) und das Projekt danach extrem langsam wurde, hat der Support gesagt für die Menge sei Atvise nicht ausgelegt.


----------



## cas (16 Februar 2018)

Hallo, vieleicht ist ja der S7-OPC-Server die Bremse?

Wir haben ca. 100 Beckhoff CX8091 mit jeweils eigenem OPC-UA Server an Bord mit je 2000 Variablen am laufen. Besser gehts nicht....

VG CAS


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (16 Februar 2018)

Ich habs nicht nachgeprüft was Atvise da anstellt, ich vermute es meldet direkt alle Items beim OPC-Server an auch wenn die Werte überhaupt nicht benötigt werden, d.h. weder im Bild, noch mit Alarmierung oder Archivierung. Das wird bei euch vermutlich nicht der Fall sein, vielleicht ist der OPC-DA Client auch nur lausig programmiert.

Wie handelt ihr denn so viele Datenpunkte? Meiner Erfahrung nach ist das bei Atvise nur sinnvoll möglich, wenn ihr sehr viele identische Objekte habt, denn die Import/Export-Möglichkeiten sind leider sehr eingeschränkt, da immer nur der gesamte Datensatz als xml verarbeitet werden kann. Alles in dieser Baumstruktur in Atvise zu projektieren kann man nur bei kleinen Anlagen machen, ich finde diese Ansicht absolut unbrauchbar.


----------



## cas (16 Februar 2018)

Hallo,

also wir arbeiten zu 99% mit diese Objekten (die grauen Kästchen ganz unten).

Von diesen Objekten haben wir so 50 Stück. Z.B. Ventil, VSR, Pumpe,FU, Zeitplan, BSK, ULK,Temperaturfühler,Rauchmelder usw.
Um eine RLT zu erstellen dauert es max. 5 Minuten.

-Als erstes das Anlagenbild herstelen (Lüftungskanäle usw) (kommt als fertiges Muster daher...) Dauer 30 Sek.
-Datenschnittstelle (OPC UA) herstellen Dauer 30 Sek.
-Skript Starten für eine RLT (erstellt alle Obekte automatisch) Dauer 30 Sek.
- Die automatisch erstellten Objekte per drag and drop auf die Grafik ziehen. Dauer 2...3 Minuten
Fertig alles Fehlerfrei mit tausenden von Unterfunktion.

Alarme, Trends usw. sind dann alle fertig.

Schnelleres Arbeiten kaum möglich.
Im übrigen lassen wir bei uns die Programmierung und Visualisierung nicht mehr bezahlen.

VG CAS


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (16 Februar 2018)

Ja, das muss ich auch sagen, die Objekte bei denen alles zusammengehört, also Variablen, Alarme und Bilddarstellung und Bedienmasken sind eine der Dinge sie bei Atvise wirklich gut gelöst sind.

Aber wenn du z.B. eine bestehende SPS die nicht durchgehend auch objektorientiert programmiert ist mit Atvise visualisieren willst, dann wirst du mit dem System nicht glücklich. Dann ist es das umständlichste und unpraktischste System was ich bisher gesehen habe.


----------



## cas (23 Februar 2018)

Das stimmt meiner Meinung nach nicht ganz.

Man kann ja auch Objektorientierte Objekte anlegen und dann die Variablen einzeln zuweisen, somit ist dann wenigstens die Grafik einheitlich und das handling. Auf diese Weise haben wir auch angefangen. 

Jetzt nur noch graue Kästchen, Selbst für "Kleinkram".

Die Alarme, das Live-trending, Benutzerverwaltung sind dann auch nur einmal zu erledigen. Die Fehleranfälligkeit wird stark reduziert.

VG CAS


----------



## JesperMP (23 Februar 2018)

Es lautet ja gut.
Was kostet Atvise ?


----------



## cas (23 Februar 2018)

hab die aktuellen Zahlen nicht im Kopf aber die HMI, die auf der SPS läuft knapp unter 300 Euro netto.
Die Scada mit 50 CCD so um 1300 Euro netto. 
Angaben ohne Gewähr...

Wir können auch Projekte für Sie oder Andere übernehmen!

VG CAS


----------



## JesperMP (23 Februar 2018)

cas schrieb:


> Die Scada mit 50 CCD so um 1300 Euro netto.


Sind das Variablen ? Das wäre etwas wenig.
Oder Schirmbilder ? Das wäre recht viel für den Preis.
Oder .. ?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (23 Februar 2018)

Wenn jemand eine Webseite der Visualisierung aufruft in der 10 Variablen verwendet werden, dann werden 10 CCDs benötigt.
D.h. wenn du eine 50 CCD Lizenz hast, könnten theoretisch 5 Benutzer diese Seite gleichzeitig aufrufen.

Du kannst im Hintergrund aber z.B. 1000 Variablen projektiert haben.


----------



## cas (23 Februar 2018)

genau...

also eigenlich unlimitet: User, Variablen, Bilder sonstwas aber:

Variablen, die gleichzeitig visualisiert werden. Alarme und Trenlogs gehören nicht dazu. Kansst also mit der 50er 5 Millionen Alarme generieren und loggen.
Die NICHT Scada Version ist glaub ich unlimitet auf 5 gleichzeitige Clients beschränkt.

Wenn man es ein wenig Geschickt anstellt kann man eine Variabel bitweise maskieren und somit vervielfältigen.
Wenn man also anzeigen will das Objekt Pumpe:  dann...

var_hmi:int;
var_hmi.0:=Rueckmeldung;
var_hmi.1:=Anforderung;
var_hmi.2:=Störung;
var_hmi.3:=Repschalter;
var_hmi.4:=Handschaltung;
var_hmi.5:=Laufzeitfehler;
usw.
Auf der Visu wird alles wieder Zerlegt und macht aus eine Variablen 16 bei INT ?!

Mit der 50er Version stellen wir eine Komplette Lüftungsanlagen mit sicherlich 500 Variablen dar. Allerdings nur für einen Client.
Wie gesagt, Die Alarme zählen nicht dazu, die können und müssen seperat angelegt werden, am besten in den Objekte.

VG CAS


----------



## bobbels (4 März 2018)

Hallo CAS,

kann man über Atvise ein Framedarstellung auf eine im Wago Controller hinterlegte Visu darstellen? Wie verhält sich das mit der Skalierung?
Ich will diese Visu nicht nochmals in Atvise separat erstellen und nur Datenpunkte für Energie und Alarmmanagement übergeben.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## cas (4 März 2018)

Hallo hab ich noch nicht gemacht, wäre bestimmt möglich.
Klingt so ähnlich wie diese Geo-Funktion, oder?

Skalierung ???

VG CAS


----------

